# Digital Reader post on Kindle app



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/02/22/amazon-bn-kobo-know-their-ios-apps-will-be-pulled-in-june/

Apple stinks.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hm... It says the app developer can only have 3000 items in its "catalog". So what if Amazon did offer 3000 items (maybe only free titles??) so that they wouldn't loose money "selling" books through the app and having to give 30% to Apple. Apple can't say, "Hey! you have to offer all your books!" because it's not possible - there can only be 3000. Then Amazon can email all it's users explaining the situation and telling people they have to buy their books through the web browser, and Amazon isn't allowed to put a link to it in the app, so people will have to type amazon.com themselves. 

The question is, would Apple let Amazon provide users access to books they didn't buy through the app?

Although I've commented here, I think it's somewhat silly, other than as a warning to kindle book users who are considering buying an apple device. The Amazon folks know a lot more about this than we do, I'm sure, and they will figure out what to do.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This sounds like a bunch of nonsense.


----------

